# Fantasy world



## Saeltari (Mar 10, 2006)

Tonight you go to sleep and in the morning when you wake you are in a traditional fantasy world. Where would you like to be and what would be the first thing you do?

 I would want to appear close to a border post of some country. First thing I would do would be to see what would be needed to start taking over the country. Let ambition reign.


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 10, 2006)

*Interesting thought.

The place I would like to be really does depend on if I woke as myself as I am now, or if I would wake with the skills and talents of a fantasy charecter I would like to be.

If the latter.
I would want to wake just on the outskirts of some magical kingdom, a solace with a dark underbelly of corruption and wonder. 
I would love to be half-elven, with the best traits of both races. 
My class would be chaotic nuetral, a warrior/thief.
Someone who could take care of herself and that would live a very interesting life...

If I woke as myself well the world would be less dramatic.

I would like to wake in a beautifull land, beside a magical wood next to a waterfall, full of animals and magic...
I would love to be able to go to this place on will, it is my dream to be able to go to such place to write and paint...
*


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 11, 2006)

as ourselves


----------



## RaymondOwnzU (Mar 11, 2006)

yup


----------



## Gwydion (Mar 11, 2006)

Werever i can overthrow evil and be the hero that no one acknowledges, shunned by all despite my good deeds.


----------



## Cosmo (Mar 11, 2006)

kye, that is so strange 1 of my 2 d&d characters is a half elf, chaotic neutral but i am a rogue assassin, the 1 difference

anyway if i woke up in a fantasy world the first thing i'd do would be to sell my modern clothes and get traditional fantasy ware i would then buy a fleet of weapons, mainly knives, i would buy some picks too, i would then try to gather together some people to start a gang which would then become leading gang in country, finally i would try to do as saeltari did


----------



## alex22 (Mar 11, 2006)

If i were given the choice i would wake up in a land where the human species are regarded as rare and wonderful, and treated as if beyond reproach. A land where humans can be trained to use our minds full potential. A land af constant strife, political upheaval, and just about every other cliche relevant to epic fantasy adventures! 
The first thing i would say is...Angelina, lets get you out of those wet clothes and into a dry mar....ah.... wrong fantasy....ahem, as i was saying the first thing i would do would be to travel the new world, experience every new culture, taste all the new foods, or similar ones to our own as the case may be. Thats how it is with reading books i suppose, travelling that world through the novel, tasting foods through the authors descriptions etc. I'd like to put another joke in here seeings i've gone all philosophical on you, but im only good for one per message.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Mar 11, 2006)

The first thing I would do if I woke up as myself in a fantasy land would be to intigrate myself with the local wizards. I would want training up as soon as possible, given that I would have no idea of what dangers I would be facing. I would like to join a sword school, but given my success at self defence I reckon I would probably end up cutting my own head off  
I wouldn't want to find myself somewhere that was incredibly 'backwards', but I would like to find myself somewhere where there is less reliance on technology and the benefits of beauty and large sums of money  Although I would be exceptionally happy if the local clothing were of a more medieval stlye and if greater respect was given to the integrity of land and animals.  I would also want to re-acquaint myself with the scant equairian and archery skills I possess as I would want to travel with a bunch of like minded people ~ adventourous scholers   I don't think I'm the mercenary type though.  If this were the type of adventure where I could be anyone I wanted then I would certainly be more warrior-like and more certain of myself.  So I don't think I would want to find myself in the middle of a land that is facing upheaval. For the sake of some plot, perhaps the wizards I fall in with have discovered a new type of magic, or are facing dispute with ruthless family members.


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 12, 2006)

If i had a choice I would want to wake up in a royal court of a powerful kingdom , where I whould then entertain them with stories of a mystical fantasy land where human can create wonderous machines out of many different alloys and substances. While hearing about the politics and gossip of the rest of the world.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 12, 2006)

If given the choice I'd wake up as Conan the Barbarian with several nubile babes perched upon my numerously bulging biceps...

OH sorry what am I saying that's no dream.....

I'd definitely want to wake up somewhere in Steven Erikson's world of the Malazan with some serious wizardly power so that I'm all ready to kick some major T'Lan Imass butt YEH!!!!.....


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Mar 12, 2006)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> If given the choice I'd wake up as Conan the Barbarian with several nubile babes perched upon my numerously bulging biceps...


 
sounds good to me


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 12, 2006)

While almost any science fiction universe has a niche for me: fantasy? Archivist, possibly? Pedantic know-it-all isn't a traditional fantasy, requirement, particularly if the all I know is for another universe. Analytic skills? Might be handy in working out spells and the like, or battle plans.

While the post of "venerable sage" holds some attraction, I need something to do, a job. I'm not hero material, nor villain, for that matter. Introducer of technology? tutor? I suspect the rôle cut out for me is "victim"


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 12, 2006)

Cosmo said:
			
		

> kye, that is so strange 1 of my 2 d&d characters is a half elf, chaotic neutral but i am a rogue assassin, the 1 difference



*Weird as I was origionally wanted to say warrior/thief/assasin (one of my charecters in the book im writing is this person I would've liked to be in an alternate reality) Yet I thought it sounded a little too weird.*


----------



## Saeltari (Mar 13, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Weird as I was origionally wanted to say warrior/thief/assasin (one of my charecters in the book im writing is this person I would've liked to be in an alternate reality) Yet I thought it sounded a little too weird.*


not wierd. I personally am shooting for sainthood.


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 13, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> Pedantic know-it-all....I suspect the rôle cut out for me is "victim"


But isn't that you IRL Chris..... Chris the fall guy, you said it yourself MUWHAHAA!!!....

I recon' you'ld be a most excellent tutor of the Scienes mate, you've certainly taught me a few new things in the SF arena for sure....


----------



## GOLLUM (Mar 13, 2006)

Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> sounds good to me


Just goes to prove great minds do think alike hey Jason?.....

See I knew there was reason why we share the same avatar...


----------



## Sibeling (Mar 16, 2006)

If I happened to be in a fantasy world, I first of all would find a harmless local peasant and ask him all about life in that paticular place. Then I would know where not to go, and what things not to do and could feel relatively safer. After that I would go to the nearest big city and get in contact with the people who represent science in the place (wizards, priests or whoever) and become an apprentice and live happily ever after while finding out the secret rules that make the universe work.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2006)

1) Cry for my Mummy. 

 2)  Make sure I had my Roman kit.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 10, 2006)

Sorry, 3) Start looking for some ANSWERS!


----------



## nixie (Nov 10, 2006)

I wouldn't mind waking up in Midkemia,and the first thing I'd do its find Nakor and ask for an orange.
Although it be cool to wake up in Stephen Erikson's Malazan and have Lady Envy's powers


----------



## Pyan (Nov 10, 2006)

chrispenycate said:


> While almost any science fiction universe has a niche for me: fantasy? Archivist, possibly? Pedantic know-it-all isn't a traditional fantasy, requirement, particularly if the all I know is for another universe. Analytic skills? Might be handy in working out spells and the like, or battle plans.
> 
> While the post of "venerable sage" holds some attraction, I need something to do, a job. I'm not hero material, nor villain, for that matter. Introducer of technology? tutor? I suspect the rôle cut out for me is "victim"


 
Merlin!

I'd like to be 
1) A starship captain in Compact Space: _C.J.Cherryh_
2) A Dragonrider: _A.McCaffrey _or
3) A Sunrunner : _M.Rawn_

Any would do: if you can fix it for me, please get in touch


----------



## Cloud (Nov 10, 2006)

before conquering the world, I think I'd determine if I can speak the language and have the ability to clothe and feed myself


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (Nov 11, 2006)

At first I was going to say someplace idyllic like the Shire.  I'd live in a cute little cottage, in harmony with nature.  The focus would be on the simple things in life like eating, drinking, and smoking.  Some old guy's birthday party would be the social event of the year.  It sounds very relaxing.  (No Hobbits, though.  I'm repulsed by feet.)  The first thing I'd do is make a pot of tea, of course.  Later, I'd take a stroll out to the garden to see how the tomatoes are coming along.  I'd go to bed at night and do the same thing the next day.

But then I realized that I live somewhere very much like the Shire.  I live in a small town surrounded by farmland.  My house is too small.  Everyone drinks and smokes too much and complains that there's nothing to do.  And everyone's afraid of what's "beyond the borders."

Maybe instead I could go to some of the locations in the book I'm writing, and take some notes.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 11, 2006)

The Pelagic Argosy said:


> But then I realized that I live somewhere very much like the Shire. I live in a small town surrounded by farmland. My house is too small. Everyone drinks and smokes too much and complains that there's nothing to do. And everyone's afraid of what's "beyond the borders."


Sounds like the town I grew up in. I couldn't wait to get out. Now I live in a city, and wish I still lived in my hometown. Ain't life strange?
By the way, I didn't know the Heart of Oak was in Iowa


----------



## Talysia (Nov 11, 2006)

Hmm, that's a good question! I think I'd like to wake up close to a fairly big town, and the first thing I'd do is try to blend in. After getting some clothes that don't stand out, I'd set up as an artisan, finding things nearby (bits of wood to try and carve, shells and the like) to make into jewellery and such, and when I had enough money to buy decent travel supplies, I'd probably go and explore my new world.


----------



## jenna (Nov 11, 2006)

Funny, every night before I go to sleep I do wish that I would wake up in another world, be it fantasy or historical. Hasn't happened yet, but if one day I just stop posting, you can probably assume it has 

I would probably spend the first half an hour jumping around whooping and yelling for joy like a maniac. Then I'd go out and start adventuring. No court life for me! I'd grab me a horse and get going.. One thing I've thought of though, what if you got transported to another world, and then after a while you got transported back here?!?! How unbearable would that be!!!


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 11, 2006)

jenna said:


> Funny, every night before I go to sleep I do wish that I would wake up in another world, be it fantasy or historical. Hasn't happened yet, but if one day I just stop posting, you can probably assume it has
> 
> I would probably spend the first half an hour jumping around whooping and yelling for joy like a maniac. Then I'd go out and start adventuring. No court life for me! I'd grab me a horse and get going.. One thing I've thought of though, what if you got transported to another world, and then after a while you got transported back here?!?! How unbearable would that be!!!


Poor jenna - is life so bad here then?
I visit my fantasy world in my dreams and some of them are so real.  But, I always have to leave them behind when I wake up.
I'd like to fly across the world in a hot air balloon and discover a place where all the wonderful mythical creatures that we've heard of now live.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 12, 2006)

jenna said:


> One thing I've thought of though, what if you got transported to another world, and then after a while you got transported back here?!?! How unbearable would that be!!!


 
Depends on the world: if you were transported to the world of _Pitch Black_ during an eclipse, I don't think you would object to being transported back, would you?


----------



## Cloud (Nov 12, 2006)

jenna said:


> Funny, every night before I go to sleep I do wish that I would wake up in another world, be it fantasy or historical.   quote]
> 
> one big problem for me with this is the position of women.  I thank my lucky stars every day that I was born in the Western world at this time, and thus am able to have all the rights of a full-fledged person (formerly known as a "man") without having to rely on a husband, brother, or other male family member for my residence, livelihood, and place in society.  Otherwise, loner that I am with my books and my cats . . . I'd probably be burned as a witch.  Not to mention having to stay with my alcoholic husband.


----------



## Thadlerian (Nov 12, 2006)

I'd wake up in Miéville's Bas-Lag, or, more accurately, under the bizzarre ribs of Bonetown. First thing I'd do would be to hijack a boat and go out and join the Flotilla.


----------



## jenna (Nov 17, 2006)

SpaceShip said:


> Poor jenna - is life so bad here then?
> I visit my fantasy world in my dreams and some of them are so real.  But, I always have to leave them behind when I wake up.
> I'd like to fly across the world in a hot air balloon and discover a place where all the wonderful mythical creatures that we've heard of now live.



It's not really bad, just god damned boring as all hell... I want to go on a sword-wielding, horse-riding adventure!


----------

